# Forum > News > Contests >  New giveaway >>>>> black ops 2 modded account <<<<< [ps3]

## giann1s99

*FREE MODDED BO2 ACCOUNT GIVEAWAY*


*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS:*


*
1. CHOOSE A NUMBER FROM 1-100
2. CHOOSE THE PSN USERNAME YOU WANT
3. TYPE THEM BELOW AND REPLY TO THIS THREAD.
4.THANK ME  * 


*ENDS IN 13 SEPTEMBER 2016. PLEASE DO NOT SPAM. 
Contest will be done at random.org. Screenshots after the deadline will be posted for proof. Winner will receive a PM*

----------


## shahinpb

72
Barobax =ui

----------


## faplo

32
faplo
/2short

----------


## Ashoran

69
Ashoran
thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lynical

44
username: Kabuterplob101
thanks  :Smile:

----------


## ianph12

> 44
> username: Kabuterplob101
> thanks


bossatblackops2

----------


## dovakiin

> *FREE MODDED BO2 ACCOUNT GIVEAWAY*
> 
> 
> *ENTRY REQUIREMENTS:*
> 
> 
> *
> 1. CHOOSE A NUMBER FROM 1-100
> 2. CHOOSE THE PSN USERNAME YOU WANT
> ...


Dovakiin_is_back

----------


## Ginchy

> 34
> thanks !!


only a bit late to the party bud

----------

